# How often do you vape?



## Trashcanman3284 (15/8/16)

This question is for everyone, but more aimed at those who used to be heavy analog smokers who made the transition to vaping. I used to be a two pack a day analog smoker until I started my vape journey. I find myself wanting to vape every 45 mins or so, mostly the same time as I used to have a cigarette. Obviously my body is used to getting its fix at certain intervals. All good and well, but I find that I am now starting to vape because I need my nicotine fix more than wanting to enjoy the experience and flavours. Anyone else come up against this?

How often do you pick up your vape?


----------



## Silver (15/8/16)

Hi @Trashcanman3284 
Good question!

I hear you on picking up the vape for the nicotine fix. Same on my side.

If i havent vaped for about 20 minutes I can feel I need something. The craving is mowhere near as intense as it was when I smoked but its still there. 

If I am busy its about every 15 or 20 minutes - a couple of toots
Otherwise I generally reach for it more often for a toot or two. I always have mods closeby.

On balance i would say I reach for and pick up my vape device far more frequently than I smoked - but then its only for a toot or two, not a "whole cigarette's worth of vaping'


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/8/16)

I vape about every hour for about an hour 

Ok no just kidding. I'd say every 1 1/2 hours. Have to go sit outside with the smokers though

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/8/16)

Probably every 15 mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/8/16)

But go hour in between when driving


----------



## Silver (15/8/16)

PS

@Trashcanman3284 , forgot to add this to my above post

I have thought about this before, when i vape, do i really need it?

Probably three reasons to pick up that mod (in my case)
1) its there and i see it and just reach for it 
2) i feel like a particular flavour. Ie menthol or fruit or tobacco
3) i feel the craving for a nic fix

I would probably say 1) and 2) are the majority with 3) quite seldom - maybe once or twice a day or if i am busy amd dont vape for a while

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (15/8/16)

Silver said:


> PS
> 
> @Trashcanman3284 , forgot to add this to my above post
> 
> ...



This is exactly whats been going through my mind, and I completely agree with the reasons. Do I vape because I enjoy it or because I'm still a slave to the nicotine. I'm guessing I will only really be able to answer that once I transition to nic free juice.

I love every aspect of vaping; the act, the tinkering and building and the DIY juice mixing. But it becomes less enjoyable when it transitions from enjoyable hobby to craving I need to attend to. 

I've been toying with the idea to lower my nic content in my juices and getting nic patches to see me through the day. See if i can decrease my vape times that way and eventually get down to nic free juice. But patches are so expensive so this will be a costly exercise.

@gertvanjoe I too still have to sit with the smokers


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/16)

I pretty vape vape all the time from the time I get up to the time I hit the sack... I too was a very heavy smoker of 40 years... I'm down to 3mg juices these days and considering going to 1,5mg... but I love the flavour of my menthol juices so I am never without a vape in my hand or really close by.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/8/16)

Why waste money on nic patches? You said you do DIY juice, just tailor your nicotine levels, I've come from 3 through, 2.8, 2.6,2.5 etc down to 2 now. I vape pretty much all day, but I find now that I'm all the way down from 6 to 2 that I don't really get cravings as badly when I decide to leave my mod at home when I go out.


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Why waste money on nic patches? You said you do DIY juice, just tailor your nicotine levels, I've come from 3 through, 2.8, 2.6,2.5 etc down to 2 now. I vape pretty much all day, but I find now that I'm all the way down from 6 to 2 that I don't really get cravings as badly when I decide to leave my mod at home when I go out.


You leave your mod at home.
How could you...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Karel (15/8/16)

Yeah, for me at work, I would say every hour to 2 hours. But at home almost constantly hey. In the car as well... But not because I need it or anything, I just enjoy it. I just enjoy the flavour burst every now and then in my mouth. I am on 3mg nic, but even that is enough to make traffic a whole lot easier for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (15/8/16)

I vape once a day...

I start when I wake, and stop when I sleep.

But on a serious note, I agree with @Silver 's sentiments above, particularly the 3 point theory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (15/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Why waste money on nic patches? You said you do DIY juice, just tailor your nicotine levels, I've come from 3 through, 2.8, 2.6,2.5 etc down to 2 now. I vape pretty much all day, but I find now that I'm all the way down from 6 to 2 that I don't really get cravings as badly when I decide to leave my mod at home when I go out.



The thinking is that if I lower the nic levels on my DIY juice, the cravings will be worse and I'll vape more to satisfy the craving. I can only vape so many times during my work day, and I get grumpy as hell if I don't get my fix haha. The easy fix is to vape more during my vape breaks, but that then becomes the same as having double clutched 2 cigarettes during the times I smoked analog. So the nic patches would be more an attempt to not be on edge in between vape times with a lower nic juice. At home its fine as I can vape to my hearts content. Although the concern there is the same one in the original post; when does it transition from enjoyable hobby to just chasing the dragon.

Maybe I'm over analyzing this all a bit too much


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/8/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> The thinking is that if I lower the nic levels on my DIY juice, the cravings will be worse and I'll vape more to satisfy the craving. I can only vape so many times during my work day, and I get grumpy as hell if I don't get my fix haha. The easy fix is to vape more during my vape breaks, but that then becomes the same as having double clutched 2 cigarettes during the times I smoked analog. So the nic patches would be more an attempt to not be on edge in between vape times with a lower nic juice. At home its fine as I can vape to my hearts content. Although the concern there is the same one in the original post; when does it transition from enjoyable hobby to just chasing the dragon.
> 
> Maybe I'm over analyzing this all a bit too much




I think you're over-analysing TBH, but it happens to the best of us! IMHO nic patches are just going to keep your nic levels up (and your addiction), if you want to cut down on the nic you will have to deal with some withdrawl, it's all about your own personal internal engine though and fine tuning that to your needs. I actually would have suggested upping your vape volume during your breaks, my honest opinion is that maybe you should taper your home vaping to be similair to your work day so as not to up your nicotine levels at night and then have them drop off during the day?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/8/16)

I put my vape down, briefly, every couple of hours 

No but seriously, in the office every half an hour unless I'm busy. But my 'stoop' to vape is meters from my desk. Otherwise at home, a little more often. But I only take 3 or 4 puffs a time.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (15/8/16)

I vape at all the times I used to smoke. Im a creature of defined habits. Post meal vapes, post poo vape, walk to and from car vape and before bed vape. Only change is that the before bed vape happens in bed these days.
Also, never used to smoke in my car, have no issues vaping though


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (15/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I think you're over-analysing TBH, but it happens to the best of us! IMHO nic patches are just going to keep your nic levels up (and your addiction), if you want to cut down on the nic you will have to deal with some withdrawl, it's all about your own personal internal engine though and fine tuning that to your needs. I actually would have suggested upping your vape volume during your breaks, my honest opinion is that maybe you should taper your home vaping to be similair to your work day so as not to up your nicotine levels at night and then have them drop off during the day?



Think you have the answer there. Going to try change my at home vape habits to fit the work schedule. And mix some lower nic level juices. Instead of buying nic patches I'll buy chocolate to give to my girlfriend during the withdrawal times. I will definitely be needing to apologise during that time haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viracocha (15/8/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> The thinking is that if I lower the nic levels on my DIY juice, the cravings will be worse and I'll vape more to satisfy the craving. I can only vape so many times during my work day, and I get grumpy as hell if I don't get my fix haha. The easy fix is to vape more during my vape breaks, but that then becomes the same as having double clutched 2 cigarettes during the times I smoked analog. So the nic patches would be more an attempt to not be on edge in between vape times with a lower nic juice. At home its fine as I can vape to my hearts content. Although the concern there is the same one in the original post; when does it transition from enjoyable hobby to just chasing the dragon.
> 
> Maybe I'm over analyzing this all a bit too much


You haven't mentioned on what mg nic level your'e currently, how much? I started off on 3mg 2 months ago after 32 years analog, in the beginning also grabbed for the mod every 10 minutes, but lately I'm much more at ease. also got better when I my lungs got use to it after awhile to up the watts and take longer hits. It's gonna get better mate, stick in there, forget about those patches, those things are cruel on your system, rather up your nic in tha juice at least you know it's just nic and nothing else. I'm currently quite comfortable with once and hour for about 2-3 minutes chainvape at work, and at home I down 6 - 8 ml in 4 to 5 hours. Still no regrets and my minds made up no cigarettes ever again, that I think is the key, the psychological factor.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (15/8/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> Think you have the answer there. Going to try change my at home vape habits to fit the work schedule. And mix some lower nic level juices. Instead of buying nic patches I'll buy chocolate to give to my girlfriend during the withdrawal times. I will definitely be needing to apologise during that time haha



I feel you on the apologizing to the girlfriend part bro... I was full of crap during the withdrawal stages

At work I vape the same amount as when I smoked but at home it's a constant thing. Problem is I find myself running out of juice really quickly and having to go back to cigarettes every now and then.

Will go into DIY end of this month and hopefully it will be cheaper


----------



## Spydro (15/8/16)

I smoked for over 50 years, both stinkies and pipes for most of them. I wouldn't have been called a heavy smoker when my norm was a pack a day plus pipe tobacco except when socializing with other smokers/drinkers. My "fix" was the mechanics of smoking for most of my smoking life, not nicotine. So no nic fix is needed with vaping. Was a DLH smoker, am a vaping DLH flavor chaser. I do not add nic to my DIY liquids. The mechanics of smoking is why I took up vaping near 3.5 years ago after I quit smoking cold turkey. As someone who is up close to 24 per day more often than not so seldom sleeps I pretty much vape all time I am awake on a whim unless I am too busy doing something else. But I am rarely too busy to vape. Lots of gear in rotation is always by my side. My already fairly high 30-35ml per day joose usage with the Reos has more than doubled with the TC Mods added to my rotations since joining this forum. So I vape WAY more than I ever smoked, and probably will continue to do so to my last day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie (15/8/16)

I smoked for 32 years ( 20-30 a day), smoked when I could, the best ones were the first in the morning with my cup of coffee and the one after dinner at night, the rest I had because I could - I vape when I can or feel like it, so pretty much all day whenever I feel like it. Down to 1.5mg juice (DIY), 3mg bought juice - I enjoy it. Smoking - the last 15 years I actually hated it.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Huffapuff (15/8/16)

I vape more at work than at home - I run my own business so my office has been declared vape-friendly  whereas my wife runs my home so it's been declared vape-unfriendly! 
I definitely vape more often than I smoked, mainly because I DIY so the cost is lower than my stinky habit was - and cost was the only thing preventing me from smoking more tbh!
I'm similar to @Spydro in that I need the mechanics of smoking to keep me off the stinkies. I've lowered my nic content to 1.5mg and I'm slowly working myself to zero. But I still need the ritual of smoking/vaping as I'm a habit junkie! I've found that as the nic content has gone down so the cravings I get after not vaping for a while aren't as strong as they used to be. But that could just be in my head 
As for your nicotine cravings @Trashcanman3284, I've read somewhere that vapers need to vape more to get the equivalent nic hit as a smoker. Check this post by @Alex.


----------



## Viracocha (15/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I vape more at work than at home - I run my own business so my office has been declared vape-friendly  whereas my wife runs my home so it's been declared vape-unfriendly!
> I definitely vape more often than I smoked, mainly because I DIY so the cost is lower than my stinky habit was - and cost was the only thing preventing me from smoking more tbh!
> I'm similar to @Spydro in that I need the mechanics of smoking to keep me off the stinkies. I've lowered my nic content to 1.5mg and I'm slowly working myself to zero. But I still need the ritual of smoking/vaping as I'm a habit junkie! I've found that as the nic content has gone down so the cravings I get after not vaping for a while aren't as strong as they used to be. But that could just be in my head
> As for your nicotine cravings @Trashcanman3284, I've read somewhere that vapers need to vape more to get the equivalent nic hit as a smoker. Check this post by @Alex.


Any vacancies at your work Huffapuff ?LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/8/16)

Enough to get my boss' undies in a twist

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (15/8/16)

Viracocha said:


> You haven't mentioned on what mg nic level your'e currently, how much? I started off on 3mg 2 months ago after 32 years analog, in the beginning also grabbed for the mod every 10 minutes, but lately I'm much more at ease. also got better when I my lungs got use to it after awhile to up the watts and take longer hits. It's gonna get better mate, stick in there, forget about those patches, those things are cruel on your system, rather up your nic in tha juice at least you know it's just nic and nothing else. I'm currently quite comfortable with once and hour for about 2-3 minutes chainvape at work, and at home I down 6 - 8 ml in 4 to 5 hours. Still no regrets and my minds made up no cigarettes ever again, that I think is the key, the psychological factor.



I'm on 6mg at the moment. I'm with you on never going back to stinkies again. I had a relapse two weeks ago and had one. The most horrible thing I have had in my mouth recently. And that includes McDonald's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (15/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> I vape more at work than at home - I run my own business so my office has been declared vape-friendly  whereas my wife runs my home so it's been declared vape-unfriendly!
> I definitely vape more often than I smoked, mainly because I DIY so the cost is lower than my stinky habit was - and cost was the only thing preventing me from smoking more tbh!
> I'm similar to @Spydro in that I need the mechanics of smoking to keep me off the stinkies. I've lowered my nic content to 1.5mg and I'm slowly working myself to zero. But I still need the ritual of smoking/vaping as I'm a habit junkie! I've found that as the nic content has gone down so the cravings I get after not vaping for a while aren't as strong as they used to be. But that could just be in my head
> As for your nicotine cravings @Trashcanman3284, I've read somewhere that vapers need to vape more to get the equivalent nic hit as a smoker. Check this post by @Alex.



Thanks for the referral to that post @Huffapuff, will definitely check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (15/8/16)

If I'm not busy, I sit with my mod in hand permanently, chain vape of note, but at work or in the car, I normally do between 30 and 40min intervals.


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

10% of my day

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (13/9/16)

When I'm not asleep, I vape. I vape throughout the day, not chain vape, but every few minutes I would take a few good draws. At home, at work, the same. No one bothers me at work when vaping indoors. After I explained what it is, everyone at work is cool with it.
At home, the same, I vape the whole day long. It does, however, happen that I do not vape for long periods, sometimes hours, when I'm very busy and I actually forget to vape. Just shows you........it's all in the mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## brotiform (13/9/16)

All day , often find with my odd sleep patterns that I wake up at midnight and again around 3am and reach for my vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (13/9/16)

My RX200S lasts me a single day. That is 3 batteries drained in a day. 
I enjoy vaping because of the flavours.
I smoked Camel and immediately jumped to 3mg juice but because I DIY I tend to vape around 20ml+ a day.
Got to add that 55W drains batteries a lot quicker but it vapes soooooo nice at that setting.
I also enjoy building and test them out a lot and that pushed the tally up as well.

To add up ........... almost all day : at work between classes, driving and at home until about an hour before I go to bed.

Damn ........ just enjoy it so much. Hope research will always show that it is way healthier than the alternative.


----------



## The_Ice (13/9/16)

Trashcanman3284 said:


> This question is for everyone, but more aimed at those who used to be heavy analog smokers who made the transition to vaping. I used to be a two pack a day analog smoker until I started my vape journey. I find myself wanting to vape every 45 mins or so, mostly the same time as I used to have a cigarette. Obviously my body is used to getting its fix at certain intervals. All good and well, but I find that I am now starting to vape because I need my nicotine fix more than wanting to enjoy the experience and flavours. Anyone else come up against this?
> 
> How often do you pick up your vape?



I ran into the same problem. My way of dealing with it: I have a tube mech and kanger topbox at home and an AIO for work. I use 6mg juice at home and 12mg for work, so that the patches etc are not necessary.

Good luck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KlutcH (13/9/16)

wake up, eat, vape, drive, vape, vape vape vape vape vape, work, eat, vape, work, vape, work, vape vape vape, drive, vape vape vape vape vape, wife, eat, game, vape vape vape vape vape vape vape vape vape vape vape vape vape vape vape, wife, sleep.

Pretty much sums it up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (13/9/16)

Nicotine has been my addiction for about 32 years, on and off. I love the effects of nicotine as I do for caffeine. Personally I have resigned myself to the fact that no matter how hard I try to quit, I always return to "Lady Nicotine".

Picked up my first cigarette at 12. Terrible, I know. But in the 80's, it was cool to smoke. Quit in December 2015. Vaped since then. Had a small stinky relapse 2 months ago. Hopefully never again.

So I Vape, for pretty much the whole day at work, discreetly in my office, with about 25 minute intervals. Same at home. 6mg juice mostly. 

I don't see the point of vaping 0mg. It's like drinking de-caff coffee, or beer without alcohol, eg "Baveria". But that's just me. I respect those who Vape 0mg, just for the "ritual".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (13/9/16)

KZOR said:


> My RX200S lasts me a single day. That is 3 batteries drained in a day.
> I enjoy vaping because of the flavours.
> I smoked Camel and immediately jumped to 3mg juice but because I DIY I tend to vape around 20ml+ a day.
> Got to add that 55W drains batteries a lot quicker but it vapes soooooo nice at that setting.
> ...


Rx200 was doing the same to me 1day at 70watts.
Would last me a day.

Stopped over to my tripple420 mech.
3days

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

